# Puppy eats too fast....



## leo_j (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi All,

We have a 4 Month (18 week) old puppy (doesn't look like a puppy anymore ) that eats too quickly. I timed him this morning and he gobbled up 1.5 cups of Kibble and some boiled chicken in under a minute. I am worried that he is not chewing his food and might not be a good thing. He *does not* have any runny stools or other issues after he eats. Should I get him a slow bowl ? He is 46 pounds .. can feel his ribs ..and is nice and lean.

Appreciate your thoughts and want to see if your puppies are eating the same way as mine. 

Thanks so much..


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Lots of dogs and puppies inhale their food way too quickly 

You could get a slow feed bowl to try and help. I like these.

Fun Feeders for Dogs by Dog Games

Most interactive food toys will also kind of slow them down.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...X&subref=AA&ref=6111&cmpid=01csegb&kpid=94975

http://www.jjdog.com/product/Buster...z4Wwh1y4VbsvdXEvu25f7tjuALXUJFcwRkaAhio8P8HAQ


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

I mix a 1/4 cup plain greek yogurt in my pup's food at breakfast and 1/4 cup pumpkin puree in his food at supper time...it takes him a bit longer to eat it with the these add-ins. But not a lot longer.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Leo has used both his metal bowl (when he has yogurt/PB with dry food); most of the time, to curtail gulping and inhaling food fast, we used (and have) the following puzzle feeders: 

-- Northmate Interactive (large)(Pet Supplies : Northmate Interactive Feeder : Slow Feed Dog Bowl : Amazon.com) --least favorite of the 3 we have; Leo has chewed on the "mountain peaks" and the little valleys are a bit difficult to clean---slows him down, though 

--Kyjen Slow Bowls (large) (Amazon.com : Kyjen 2872 Slo-Bowl Slow Feeder Slow Feed Interactive Bloat Stop Dog Bowl, Large, Purple Flower : Pet Feeding Stations : Pet Supplies)---we have the Purple swirl and the blue circle maze and we, by far, love these 2! The flower/swirl is nice and holds wet and dry food and the blue maze is just the best for treats and fry food! We are getting the grey hills (squarish) next...and they are very reasonably priced ($11-15).

Treat-wise---to slow Leo down we use bully sticks ($8 for 4 @Menards) or rawhide bones or pig's feet( yuck) and fill with PB and freeze. I agree with others that anything frozen does make the pup savor it a bit more. We also cook up 2 c. (which turns into about 8 c. cooked ) white rice and gather, throughout week, any uneaten dry food---we break down food to a paste or heavy crumb and mix with the rice and about 3-4 tbsp. of peanut butter and mold into cupcake rack (12) and freeze for about 3 hours before giving them one. They are good and last around 5 days and uses up uneaten or just 3-4 c. of dry food (Taste of the Wild, Salmon, bison, or Duck is what we use). 

We are looking into frozen treats for Leo and Shane for the summer, too! (Chicken broth frozen with treats or food, frozen banana, peeled apple and we are totally looking forward to tossing a Watermelon for both boys to savor (seedless?). First full summer with Leo and Shane so it should be great! Good luck to you and your pup


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

I add some water to Hunter's kibble. She seems to prefer it that way and I think that helps slow eating at least a bit. I've also heard that spreading kibble out on a cookie sheet is effective.


----------



## leo_j (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for all your inputs. I've started giving him half a cup in the bob-a-lot. Takes him 5 mins and slows him down big time. Its fun to watch him too . Will get the Kyjen slobowl too. 

MamaofLEO -- My dog is also LEO  


Leerburg | Bob-a-Lot


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

That thing looks awesome!! What size did you get?


----------



## GSDoglover (Sep 3, 2014)

I also got that purple flower slow feeding bowl linked below and it has worked wonders. 

My GS used to eat 1 cup of food in 20-30 seconds, the first time in this bowl it took her ~8minutes. She has figured it out now but it still takes 2-3minutes, she never ever chokes while eating, and it has almost broken her need for wolfing her food down. She sometimes free feeds now when she isn't hungry. I got the large size and it works great.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

One other tool that I forgot to mention....this little ball keeps him occupied as well as feeds him --->



 in the L---we got it at TJ Maxx for $6.99 so pretty comparable on Amazon---he just noses it, shakes some food loose, eats it, moves on


----------



## newcomer12 (Jun 1, 2015)

*need help*

i wanted a gsd and my father found one for 75 and he got her but i really dont know,i mean my father said the dad was all white and the mother was standard black/ tan. i want to know if this puppy is a real pup, its ears are standing up


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

leo_j said:


> Thanks for all your inputs. I've started giving him half a cup in the bob-a-lot. Takes him 5 mins and slows him down big time. Its fun to watch him too . Will get the Kyjen slobowl too.
> 
> MamaofLEO -- My dog is also LEO
> 
> ...


Cool! You (& Leo---great name, by the way) will love it!!


----------

